# I wanna hold your hand...



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

This pictue turned out cute, so I thought I'd share. Now I've got the Beatles song stuck in my head, but there are worse things 

[attachment=0:115lrh72]IMG_6130-1.JPG[/attachment:115lrh72]


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Awww  So cuteee


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, having the Beetles stuck in your head is so worth it for that moment. So precious!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Love this pic and that song!  Had to go listen to it when I seen this post lol.


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness!!!!

Such a little angel!


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

hold me hold me :lol: ha ha cute and i love how he/she is doing the splits too (almost like a little baby learning to walk that falls down and then reaches up to be picked up :lol: )


----------



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

How freakin cute is that?!!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

That is fantastic. I love it!


----------



## 3dgsuperfan (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh my goodness now that is just adorable! Thanks for sharing! I love looking at everyones hedgie photos!! I need to post some of mine  Im such a slacker lol


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## Holly.Kinz (Aug 18, 2011)

Thats SOOO adorable! If I were you, I'd get that photo framed


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Holly.Kinz said:


> Thats SOOO adorable! If I were you, I'd get that photo framed


Or painted by PJ!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What an adorable little hedgie!!!!!!!!!!!! And I have loved the song for many years-I was an adorable little child when it first came out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

LarryT said:


> Holly.Kinz said:
> 
> 
> > Thats SOOO adorable! If I were you, I'd get that photo framed
> ...


Oooh, now there's an idea!


----------

